# Bijou - broken merle rescue!



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

This is Bijou. She came from the same disgusting pet store as Boop (http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=5415, where I snatched her from her cage before informing the authorities about the conditions for a second time. I also asked them to contact me if they need any help with the mice. Chances are, they won't do anything, once again :x She had a hairless "sister", and several tri sisters, all of whom were much worse off than she and heavily pregnant. She is supposedly about two months old. We don't know what color she is (any ideas would be great!), but her sisters were tri splashed with her one color, and a golden color. We also doubt that she isn't bred but will likely cull whatever babies she has unless they are not born until a couple weeks from now.





































Let us know what you think of her! Hopefully you aren't too offended by my actions :x


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

She is a broken merle


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome thank you


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Most likely her "tri" sisters were acctually either a different color of broken merle, or some kind of broken tan. Tricolor is still a very rare variety


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes that's what I would think too, but they had very clearly defined golden markings on their backs. I don'y know what was up. They looked almost calico.. I dunno. Haha


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

they were probably broken brindle to have black/grey and gold.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh ya! That didn't even cross my mind. They did have several broken brindles. These just had long white guard hairs or something! 
The mystery is solved


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Could be tri; I have some tri/brindle crosses that look somewhat like her.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Honestly, the place was so dark that I know they had three colors and were marked as "tri / tri carrier" but they could have been blatantly falsely advertising. What weirds me out is that a lot of the mice there were relatively type-y and well bred looking expect for being underfed and young. It makes me think there's a breeder somewhere near me or something... but I don't think we have any tri or manx breeders in Indiana.


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

It is almost impossible for her to be tri. Tricolor is not found in petstores at the time. She is very clearly a black broken merle.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You might be right., jess.


----------

